# Used opera DVD's



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right thread but here it goes.

A few weeks ago I posted that I ordered this DVD from Amazon.co.uk but a Bach recording was encoded on it instead. I sent it back for a replacement but it had the same problem. I've given up on a new one because I don't want to risk the same problem a third time.

So does anyone know of a source for used opera DVD's besides Amazon marketplace?


----------

